# twin turbo vh41 v8 r32 gtr



## zillapuss (Sep 27, 2005)

hi guys

i need your opinion 

im thinking of repowering one my r32 gtrs

the spec will be 
vh41 v8 
h beam rods
forged pistions
extensive porting
upgraded valve springs(gtir sr20)
o ringed block
garret gt35r turbos on custom manifolds
motec m800
etc etc
gearbox is a trust 6 speed dog box
most importantly im keeping the 4wd(yes i know how hard the fabrication will be)

im hoping for simular performance to my old rb26 setup(low 10s on a unprepered track)with far more flexibility

my thinking is the vh41 is lighter and far shorter than a rb26
it will improve the weight distribution (admit it its not flash std with half of the cast ion rb26 hanging over the frount axle)resulting in much better handling

the car is very light (1200kg) used only for hillclimbs and the ocasional zip down the drag strip or flirt with the cirrcit boys and is not road legal

this is not a pie in the sky one day project
it seems to me it will cost alot less than rebuild ing the rb26 (it was full counter set up and is well buggered)
we have done the prelim mesurments and it fits and have all the bits 
we have the resorces fabrication skills and experiance to complete the project very quickly

the question is do you think it will be cool thing
or do you thing we are about to ruin a gtr buy removing the best part of it

do you think i should save the time and effort and just sling a high spec rb30 in it


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

of course it is, esp as you say you got the ability.

R32GTRs are far from rare, so go for it.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Ya, go for it.

I am doing one as well.

Turboed V8 power baby! Half the price, twice the torque


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Bin the 4WD, buy an LS1 or LS2 and a 'vette gearbox, then get yourself a propshaft made to suit - job done.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

you sound like a man with a plan and im liking that plan. alot. especially as today, ive forked out just under £2000 for repairs to the fricking engine AGAIN


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the idea sounds brilliant, but yeah, there's a lot of custom fabrication that'd go into it - if you pull it off, I'd love to know/see how you mated up the 4WD to the VH41 block. All the intake piping would be custom too...but a twin blown 4 liter Skyline....sounds too cool 

one thing though - how much boost can that aluminum block take?


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I'd love to see it.

Why bin the 4WD, Dan?


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

dan0h said:


> Bin the 4WD, buy an LS1 or LS2 and a 'vette gearbox, then get yourself a propshaft made to suit - job done.


My thinking as well.

4wd just gets in the way for launching, also going with a soild rear axle for launching. You can get 1.3 60ft times all day long with a properly tuned solid.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

SkylineUSA said:


> 4wd just gets in the way for launching, also going with a soild rear axle for launching. You can get 1.3 60ft times all day long with a properly tuned solid.


Exactly  The worlds fastest street-draggers are all big ol' fordy rear diffs and solid axles - IRS is a pain in the backside for a drag car. The 4WD is just weight and complexity.


----------



## zillapuss (Sep 27, 2005)

if i was building a drag car id ditch the 4wd and the skyline(they are to heavy)
im not im building a multi-purpose fun competition car(that should do easy 10s)

and the worlds fastest street draggers would all get dicked buy just about every car ever made if there was even a slight kink in the road


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Are you going to document your fab work? That would be a cool thing to see. What is the VH41 good for, 800hp 9000rpm? What are the cam specs? With the added torque, those 4.11s are going to be a nightmare. 

That is some major work to be accomplished by one guy. Good luck, can't wait to see the project started.

Yes, very cool!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I had a guy from Aussie contact me about this exact set up for a R32.
The VH45de we did into a S13 was originally going to 4wd (but the the $$$ to do it killed the idea for that particular customer) so I have done a bit of preliminary dummying up and test fitting.
Definatly possible but alot of work, good luck.

Rob


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great idea - would love to see you get it running :smokin:


----------

